# Bad wheel sensor?



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I have been having trouble with my traction control system. It was activating when it shouldn't and my anti-lock brakes have been acting funny also. The dealer finally got the TCS to act up with him and it sent a code to the computer that the right "rear" wheel sensor was bad. The car has front wheel drive, so I wondered if he was right. The part is on order so I will know soon enough. Just wondering what you tech gurus think.


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm not a true tech, but know about control systems. If im not wrong there is sensor on all four wheels. If any of them start to slip, the anti lock system will activate for that wheel.

The traction control system is tied into the ABS system and it operates in reverse if the wheel slips, the system will be actuated to stop the slip. There is a feedback loop to the ABS system from the wheel -- a cause and effect so to speak

My guess that since the two systems share the same components, regardless of where they are, it could send bad data to the system and make "squrrly" decisions on when to use TCS and ABS.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Unreal, that problem is the reason I came searching on this site. Exactly the same thind, rear left ABS sensor. What ended up happening? cost? I'm going to start a new thread in hopes of finding some answers.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

BOLTS said:


> Unreal, that problem is the reason I came searching on this site. Exactly the same thind, rear left ABS sensor. What ended up happening? cost? I'm going to start a new thread in hopes of finding some answers.


Talk about a problem from the past. That whole Nissan deal was a nightmare. To answer your question it cost me about $650 US. The problem I had was that my Nissan dealer did not repair it under warranty because he said I had pruchased a "gray market" car. The owner of the dealership before him had purchased the car apparently from someone that got the car into the US from Canada. I live in Georgia, some 2500 miles from Canada. I had no idea the car came from Canada, it only had 27 miles on it when I bought it.

Nissan Corporate came through and reimbursed me, with NO HELP from my local dealer. Corporate said it was obvious I was taken by one of their dealers that was no longer in business.

Thig


----------

